# Recent 461 Auckland Processing Times?



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Keen to hear anybodies recent stories and processing times for their 461 NZ Family Relationship visa?

I submitted mine Friday just gone (03/02/2017), and is Low Risk.

The only things that i haven't supplied with my application are Medical exam, and proof of health insurance, which i now have a certificate for.


Rich


----------



## reyrey (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi, I submitted my wife's application on 9/2/17 and was told that the processing time has been changed from 2-3 months to 8-11 months by the Auckland Visa Centre. Checked online and the processing time info was updated on 17/3/17 which is really a pain!


----------



## eddyouard (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello, I have received yesterday my 461 visa and wanted to share my experience to help some of you. 

I have lodged my application in London as I am resident in the UK an applied on Feb 14th 2017. The place where you lodge your application seems to be determinant for the processing time.

The London processing time for this visa was 2-3 months, until they removed this information and directed us to the global processing times which are currently between 8 and 11 months. I was very worried when I saw that because I applied in February and had already planned to leave the UK and move to Australia in June (flights booked/work resignation given etc - exactly what you should not do). I did not receive any information email or anything between the time I lodged my application and the time It god approved (apart from that day when the office contacted me and I got it approved). The only think I could notice was that they indeed charged my credit card a few days after I sent my application. So that was a good indication that my application had been received.

We called them to know what was the correct information and if it was still 2-3 months in London or if it had moved to 8-11 months and we have received contradictory information. This week an officer called me informing me that everything was ok and she would make a decision during the day. She asked for a travel insurance policy for 12 months as I have the french nationality and there is no reciprocal health agreement so I am not covered by medicare. This was normally not necessary as I was also a UK resident and you get medicare if you are a resident of a country with RHCA. I responded to my agent's email explaining that I was resident in the UK and I was supposed to be covered by Medicare. She responded to my email a few hours later saying I was right and she would approve my visa. Soon after I received my visa, valid for 5 years, starting on that day.

So it took slightly less than 2 months to get my visa. All documents provided were approved and nothing else was required. We have friends in the exact same situation who also applied in the UK and received they 461 in only 9 working days!

I visited Australia in January 2017 so this visa has automatically been canceled and replaced by my new 461 visa. In case it takes too much time for you to receive your 461 visa, if you are under 31 and from certain countries you could eventually request a Working Holiday Visa, move to Australia to work for 6 months max until you receive your 461. Note that once they have made a decision on your 461 you will have to leave the country for a few daysand come back once the 461 is approved. We were thinking to do this in case I would not receive my 461 on time. Just make sure you always respect the rules of your visa.
If you have questions regarding what you should provide in your application you can ask me and I can try to help you with some advice.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi,
Congrats on the visa.

I applied 2 and half months ago here in Auckland NZ, no word back yet, but everybody says the waiting list is huge here, which would make sense considering its a NZ citizens partners visa!

Looking forward to hearing back, but its the waiting game.


So your visa started on the date of issue, not date of entry?

Rich


----------



## rvignesh511 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi There, Can 461 Visa be applied online? Could you please provide me with some info?


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pretty sure it can be applied for online. I submitted mine in Auckland at the TTS AVAC Visa Centre, because of all of the information needed to be submitted with the application, just thought it made sense.

Although the Aus Immigration page says the 461 processing time is now 8 - 10 months, i got an email the other day advising they are processing Decembers applications. I only submitted mine in Feb. 
So to me it seems like they are currently only 4 - 5 months behind, which is really cool.

Rich


----------



## rvignesh511 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you very much for your reply.

I am now going to apply from wellington TTS AVAC as I am not able to find if this could be applied online. 

How long did your application processing take and please feel free to share if there is any information that i could provide to them to get this quicker.


----------



## rvignesh511 (Apr 21, 2017)

Got a response from TT Services that this is a paper only Application.


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

makes sense


----------



## Sarahhh (May 6, 2017)

*Any updates?*

Hi there I have also applied for my 461 visa around February and I'm wondering whether any one has heard any news or updates?


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

hey, only thing i know is that they are currently processing Decembers 461 applications, i applied Feb 3rd, so we shouldn't be too far away from getting ours processed.


----------



## Sarahhh (May 6, 2017)

That's great news, the global processing time stated 7-10 months and I got scared. If you hear any news please update I applied on the 14th February


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

Shouldnt be too long


----------



## rvignesh511 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Sarahhh,

I have just applied for 461 visa last week at the Wellington(NZ) TVAC Location. 

I had excluded my health check certificate while applying. How did you go about that and from which location did you apply?

Ta,Vig


----------



## Sarahhh (May 6, 2017)

rvignesh511 said:


> Hi Sarahhh,
> 
> I have just applied for 461 visa last week at the Wellington(NZ) TVAC Location.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I applied in February to the Auckland office and it's been 3 months and I have not heard from them but I'm hoping to hear within the next 2 months


----------



## louiseaus (May 30, 2017)

Hi Eddyouard, I am currently applying for a 461 visa, I was wondering if you sent form 80 off with your application, and passport photographs? Thanks for the post by the way, it has given me a little hope around the waiting time! was struggling to find information from anyone who applied from the UK! 

Many thanks


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

*any update*

Hi Guys,

Has anyone got any update on their application. We lodged our application on 27/03/2017 and we have not heard anything back from the immigration?

Cheers 
Ash


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

there currently processing January's applications that were submitted at Auckland tts.


----------



## Gingerbeer (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been told today (20th June) that they are processing Feb 17 applications.


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

sweet! my application was submitted feb 3rd, so they must be right at the beginning of the month!
should hear something soon! :-D


----------



## lovenz (Jun 25, 2017)

My husband applied on 22nd March 2017. Please share if you guys get any updates


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

lovenz said:


> My husband applied on 22nd March 2017. Please share if you guys get any updates


Hey love..
Your husband applied in auckland or AHC new delhi?


----------



## lovenz (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi he applied in Auckland.


----------



## lovenz (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi richkenny17 any update on your application as you applied in Feb and they are processing Feb applications at present.


----------



## Sonik (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi there,
I have lodged my 461 application on 17th of Feb from Auckland. Is anyone here who applied on similar time and had some updates on their application?


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

submitted 3rd feb, still no co. 
all though i contacted them and i was informed by an email it should be this week that i get my co.


----------



## richkenny17 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey guys!

I got my visa granted this afternoon - awesome news!


So here is what i did and what i got:


I applied in New Zealand at the Auckland TTS Centre 3rd Feb 2017.
I submitted all applications, bank statements, police certificate for the UK, photographs, holiday tickets, references from family and friends, and i also made a nice organised folder which was all sectioned and numbered so the case officer had easy finding / understanding information.

I did NOT submit a medical, as my checklist told me not to do so until i was requested.


July 14th 2017 - Visa Granted.

My visa was granted and i never got asked for a medical examination, and my 461 has also been granted with NIL conditions.
I never got an email to say i had a case officer assigned to my application, so i was rather shocked when i just got an email saying my visa had been granted!


So it took 23 weeks for my visa to get processed and approved, which i think is a fairly good timeframe.


All the best to everybody!

Rich


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

Congrats richkenny17 !  

Hi everyone, 
any updates on the application who applied in March?
still no update on my application so far. 
cheers


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

lovenz said:


> My husband applied on 22nd March 2017. Please share if you guys get any updates


Hi There,
I applied on 27 March. 
Please let me know if you get any updates.
Regards,
Ash!


----------



## Gingerbeer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi all, 

We lodged our application on 17th March 2017 and was granted yesterday 21st July 2017. Therefore only 4 months for approval. I believe Auckland office is now working faster their way through applications and your visa should be granted sooner than before (only if having all docs needed). 
We sent all documents requested except for medical checks and I am a Spanish citizen with NZ permanent residency. Good luck and do not despair, it's around the corner!


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

Gingerbeer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We lodged our application on 17th March 2017 and was granted yesterday 21st July 2017. Therefore only 4 months for approval. I believe Auckland office is now working faster their way through applications and your visa should be granted sooner than before (only if having all docs needed).
> We sent all documents requested except for medical checks and I am a Spanish citizen with NZ permanent residency. Good luck and do not despair, it's around the corner!


Hi Gingerbeer

Thank you so much for sharing your timeline.
That's really a good news  Congratulations 
I hope to get the update on my application soon now . Also I don't have NZ PR would that affect my application as I'm currently on Work visa through employer?

Regards,
Ash


----------



## Gingerbeer (Jun 20, 2017)

ash2312 said:


> Hi Gingerbeer
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your timeline.
> That's really a good news  Congratulations
> ...


Thank you Ash and all the very best. I only shared that I am a NZ PR because Spain (country of origin) has no health arrangements with Australia so I would probably haven been asked to get health checks and private health insurance in AU if it wasn't because I hold NZ PR. Not sure about your nationality but if your country of origin has no agreement with AU they might ask you for health checks and getting private health insurance for AU. Hope that helps!


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

Gingerbeer said:


> Thank you Ash and all the very best. I only shared that I am a NZ PR because Spain (country of origin) has no health arrangements with Australia so I would probably haven been asked to get health checks and private health insurance in AU if it wasn't because I hold NZ PR. Not sure about your nationality but if your country of origin has no agreement with AU they might ask you for health checks and getting private health insurance for AU. Hope that helps!


Thank you for your reply Gingerbeer  
I am US citizen and I don't think so that US have Reciprocal Health Care Agreements with Australia. So I think they will surely ask me for the medical check and get private health insurance done.


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

ash2312 said:


> Thank you for your reply Gingerbeer
> I am US citizen and I don't think so that US have Reciprocal Health Care Agreements with Australia. So I think they will surely ask me for the medical check and get private health insurance done.


Hi Gingerbeer,
Would you be able to confirm if they email you the visa or they send you by post?


----------



## Gingerbeer (Jun 20, 2017)

ash2312 said:


> Hi Gingerbeer,
> Would you be able to confirm if they email you the visa or they send you by post?


Yes, the visa is a label free visa and they email you all details.


----------



## lovenz (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Ash, no I haven't got any update yet. I rang tt services on Friday and they said they are still processing February applications but just read on forum that gingerbeer applied on 17th March abd got already approved couple of days ago. So I am expecting we will not be far??


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

lovenz said:


> Hi Ash, no I haven't got any update yet. I rang tt services on Friday and they said they are still processing February applications but just read on forum that gingerbeer applied on 17th March abd got already approved couple of days ago. So I am expecting we will not be far??


Hi lovenz,

You applied on 22/03/2017? Right ? If Yes, then you should hear from them very soon. Please let us know here if you get any news regarding your application.


----------



## lovenz (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi there yes will definitely update you if I get any update but little strange as I rang tt services yesterday and they are still saying they are dealing with Feb applications and these visas can take 9 to 11 months. I am really not sure because we are seeing people getting approved in about 4 months time.??


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

lovenz said:


> Hi there yes will definitely update you if I get any update but little strange as I rang tt services yesterday and they are still saying they are dealing with Feb applications and these visas can take 9 to 11 months. I am really not sure because we are seeing people getting approved in about 4 months time.??


HI lovenz,

Yes, I'm surprised too because I called them as well and they said they are processing FEB applications but I think TTS Auckland probably haven't contacted the Australian Consulate in Auckland to get the latest update yet.

So they might be processing the MARCH Applications already as per what people are advising here.


----------



## lovenz (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Ash, I have got an update. Got email from case officer today and she asked for medicals for husband and police clearance for me from my home country. Medicals booked already for panel physician and for my part there will be wait around 3 weeks. So all together I can expect some good news in about 4 weeks. Good luck to you as well. You shouldn't be far now


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

lovenz said:


> Hi Ash, I have got an update. Got email from case officer today and she asked for medicals for husband and police clearance for me from my home country. Medicals booked already for panel physician and for my part there will be wait around 3 weeks. So all together I can expect some good news in about 4 weeks. Good luck to you as well. You shouldn't be far now


Hi lovenz,
Yayyy!!! !That's really a good news.  
Congratulations 
Hopefully I will get the update soon from my C/O regarding the medicals or further information if required. 
Keep us posted here how you go with the further process for your visa


----------



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

Hi All, has anyone heard any update on their application?


----------



## nemo1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks like processing times have changed again to take between 14 months and 27 months!

Applied 10 months ago when processing times were published as 3-6 months, then watched it change to 8-11 months, now 14-27 months. Still no C/O even though from a low risk country with NZ PR.

Now told that we can't even make a complaint until 27 months have passed. Justification from DIBP: "oh these troubled times"...

The 461 visa is becoming a joke. No pathway to PR, no access to Medicare, forced to take out ridiculously expensive PHI (even though NZ PR qualifies for RHCA), possibly have to wait 2+ years before being eligible to work (meanwhile Aus PR holders are able to work in NZ and have access to ACC). 

Anyone else noticed this trend?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

All visa processing times are getting longer due to the review process becoming more rigorous, DHA staffing cuts in recent years, more applications being submitted, etc. You're fortunate to have an avenue to come live/work in Australia though since many never make it to the application stage.


----------



## StormyLynn (Jan 13, 2018)

nemo1 said:


> Looks like processing times have changed again to take between 14 months and 27 months!
> 
> Applied 10 months ago when processing times were published as 3-6 months, then watched it change to 8-11 months, now 14-27 months. Still no C/O even though from a low risk country with NZ PR.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear this. Its really stressful to go through any visa process. I am about to send my application in for this visa. Could you offer me some information on what kind of communication you have had about your application? How often do they email? Have you provided any additional information since sending your application? Are you applying in Australia?


----------



## rwihongi (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello guys, any updates in your application? we lodge ours May 2017 and still haven't heard from them. thanks


----------



## fanziii (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi there,

Do we have any update from the Auckland branch? Which month's applications are they processing nowadays?
We lodged our 461 in November 2017. I know the processing times are very long, but would help to know where are they at, in terms of existing applications.

Thanks


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Waiting for last 10 months no visa grant yet.. theybare holding the applications. My place of lodgement is New delhi, India


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

edit: sorry wrong thread


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

nemo1 said:


> Looks like processing times have changed again to take between 14 months and 27 months!
> 
> Applied 10 months ago when processing times were published as 3-6 months, then watched it change to 8-11 months, now 14-27 months. Still no C/O even though from a low risk country with NZ PR.
> 
> ...


Hi nemo
Any update in your case?


----------



## PrincessMD (Mar 30, 2018)

*461 visa Australia*

Hi,

Anyone here applying for a 461 visa in Australia onshore? I applied mine last year March 16, 2017 and haven't received or hear anything from immigration but they already get the processing fee from my bank account and still no case officer. please I need help and hear stories from you guys


----------



## PrincessMD (Mar 30, 2018)

same with me I applied March 16, 2017 12 months now haven't heard anything? have you get any update at the moment?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

PrincessMD said:


> same with me I applied March 16, 2017 12 months now haven't heard anything? have you get any update at the moment?


Haven't heard anything mean no medical and AFP request?
Last 12 months you receive nothing from immigration..

I applied mid April 2017.
Medical and pcc on mid may
Health insurance requested mid june
Case officer interviewed in mid October..
After that still waiting..


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

My medical and Afp and PCC going to expire in may.. will they ask me again to do it or grant my visa on same medical.. but I heard that medicals only valid for 12 months..


----------



## PrincessMD (Mar 30, 2018)

no none at all. haven't done any medical since I wait until they request me to do. what is the document you submit when you lodge your application?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

PrincessMD said:


> no none at all. haven't done any medical since I wait until they request me to do. what is the document you submit when you lodge your application?


Submitted everything as per check list, like proof of living together, financial support evidence, PCC and AFP, photos, relationship history, etc


----------



## HannahChu (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
Have anyone recently got 461 visa and can let me know which month application is processing now?
I applied on 31/05/2017 and no case officer has contact me yet.
I got few things planned for my wedding overseas in Nov 2018 and really want to get this done before that


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

HannahChu said:


> Hi everyone,
> Have anyone recently got 461 visa and can let me know which month application is processing now?
> I applied on 31/05/2017 and no case officer has contact me yet.
> I got few things planned for my wedding overseas in Nov 2018 and really want to get this done before that


Seems like they are not processing even not touching any SC 461 visa applications.. as we are waiting since march, april and may 2017 almost a year.. 
anybody hear any grant or refusal in SC461 from anywhere ??


----------



## HannahChu (Mar 25, 2017)

PrincessMD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here applying for a 461 visa in Australia onshore? I applied mine last year March 16, 2017 and haven't received or hear anything from immigration but they already get the processing fee from my bank account and still no case officer. please I need help and hear stories from you guys


Hi there, 
I also applied in Australia from Melbourne, they have changed the processing time to 14 months now. I notice you already in 13th month, they probably get in touch with you in May. Would you please let me know if they get in touch with you? I heard my friend said they will process your application when it reach the general processing time.


----------



## HannahChu (Mar 25, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> Seems like they are not processing even not touching any SC 461 visa applications.. as we are waiting since march, april and may 2017 almost a year..
> anybody hear any grant or refusal in SC461 from anywhere ??


Hi manimehra, 
My friend said they are pretty on time when it reach the general processing time ( lets say 14 months). Would you please get me any update when the case officer contact you ? I might just give them a call end of this month.


----------



## HannahChu (Mar 25, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> Haven't heard anything mean no medical and AFP request?
> Last 12 months you receive nothing from immigration..
> 
> I applied mid April 2017.
> ...


I'm wondering Case Officer already contacted with you then what is the reason they holding your case till now ? have you tried to call them ?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

HannahChu said:


> I'm wondering Case Officer already contacted with you then what is the reason they holding your case till now ? have you tried to call them ?


Not sure what is reason for holding our iur applications like this.. I think they are not granting or refusing any application.. they. Are processing permanent partners visa applications at AHC new delhi..


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

HELLO GUYS

Any visa grant or reply on your case ?

please share it here..


----------



## HannahChu (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering if someone had their 461 visa approved, will your case office randomly call to interview each person to test if the information are matched ?


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

PrincessMD said:


> same with me I applied March 16, 2017 12 months now haven't heard anything? have you get any update at the moment?


Hey - just wondering if you've heard anything yet??


----------



## daiinexyz (Aug 19, 2018)

laurenk said:


> PrincessMD said:
> 
> 
> > same with me I applied March 16, 2017 12 months now haven't heard anything? have you get any update at the moment?
> ...


Hi applied my 461 visa in march 2018 got a email from visa officer this august to provide medical exam and proof of health insurance plus form 80 from my wife, now i'm just waiting for the result


----------



## daiinexyz (Aug 19, 2018)

Just received an email from my cs that my visa was approved. Applied march 2018 approved 1st week of October.


----------



## HannahChu (Mar 25, 2017)

daiinexyz said:


> Just received an email from my cs that my visa was approved. Applied march 2018 approved 1st week of October.


Hi Daii, 
Can you please share some info with us where did you lodged your application (onshore or offshore) & did you use agent ?
Thank


----------



## daiinexyz (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Daii, 
Can you please share some info with us where did you lodged your application (onshore or offshore) & did you use agent ?
Thank[/QUOTE]

I lodged it in auckland nz. We have a agent but we did all the paperworks he just need to check everything. My cs request my medical 1st week of September 2018 and got approved 1st week of october


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

HannahChu said:


> Hi Daii,
> Can you please share some info with us where did you lodged your application (onshore or offshore) & did you use agent ?
> Thank


Hi Hannahchu, have you got any update yet? I also applied onshore in March 2018, but still haven't heard anything from them. I knew someone who has been waiting for 22 months now, and it kinda makes me worried. don't know if it's normal as the processing time gets longer or just by case.

if someone got visa granted recently or has any update, please share. thanks


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi everyone! I've applied for 461 visa in Auckland office in the beginning of Jan 2019.

Anybody got any updates or visa grants?

Thanks


----------



## dhillh02 (Feb 23, 2019)

Serg said:


> Hi everyone! I've applied for 461 visa in Auckland office in the beginning of Jan 2019.
> 
> Anybody got any updates or visa grants?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I've applied in the middle of December at Auckland branch but haven't received any response yet.


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

dhillh02 said:


> Hi, I've applied in the middle of December at Auckland branch but haven't received any response yet.


Hi Dhillh,

I hope it won't take long to process our applications  Please let me know once you hear anything from the immi. I'll do the same  Have you applied through the agent?

Thanks


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

*lodging in auckland april 19*

Hi all,

I will be lodging my 461 application (I am UK, partner is NZ) in Auckland in April 2019 and will update here about my progress.

Fingers crossed it doesn't take the 25 months!


----------



## harjeet singh (Apr 9, 2019)

*461 visa*

Hi everyone! I've applied for 461 visa in Wellington office in the beginning of December 2018.

I got assigned Case officer last week and asked me to submit medical last week and today they asked me to get one year fully paid health cover. Have submitted everything today.... hope they ll revert me back soon...

when i have applied waiting period was between 14 to 21 months and i was surprised with quick response.

Anybody got any updates or visa grants?


----------



## harjeet singh (Apr 9, 2019)

Serg said:


> Hi everyone! I've applied for 461 visa in Auckland office in the beginning of Jan 2019.
> 
> Anybody got any updates or visa grants?
> 
> Thanks


Hi everyone! I've applied for 461 visa in Wellington office in the beginning of December 2018.

I got assigned Case officer last week and asked me to submit medical last week and today they asked me to get one year fully paid health cover. Have submitted everything today.... hope they ll revert me back soon...

when i have applied waiting period was between 14 to 21 months and i was surprised with quick response.


----------



## harjeet singh (Apr 9, 2019)

*healthcover*



daiinexyz said:


> Hi applied my 461 visa in march 2018 got a email from visa officer this august to provide medical exam and proof of health insurance plus form 80 from my wife, now i'm just waiting for the result


hi, have you choosen to pay premium of health cover monthly or for full year in advance?


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

harjeet singh said:


> Hi everyone! I've applied for 461 visa in Wellington office in the beginning of December 2019.
> 
> I got assigned Case officer last week and asked me to submit medical last week and today they asked me to get one year fully paid health cover. Have submitted everything today.... hope they ll revert me back soon...
> 
> ...


Great news! Hope you will get your visa soon. Thanks for letting us know! Keep us posted )


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi Harjeet
Gud to know that CO is assigned. 
Could you please tell me how did you send your file to wellington office.
I have applied my 461 visa in jan 2019 at auckland branch and i was thinking to withdraw it thn send it to wellington office coz Auckalnd office is at sleep mode taking about 18-20 months to process but ,I call tts Australia auckland today and ask if i can send my file to wellington they said wellington consulate dont process 461 visa and then i call directly to consulate Australia wellington they said the same that we dont process 461 visa application at wellington office.
So how did you apply , i mean through tts or by visiting directly to wellington office??


----------



## harjeet singh (Apr 9, 2019)

*visa granted*



Serg said:


> Great news! Hope you will get your visa soon. Thanks for letting us know! Keep us posted )


hello everyone....i got my visa granted today ........such a short period of 4 months


----------



## harjeet singh (Apr 9, 2019)

Navi_hundal said:


> Hi Harjeet
> Gud to know that CO is assigned.
> Could you please tell me how did you send your file to wellington office.
> I have applied my 461 visa in jan 2019 at auckland branch and i was thinking to withdraw it thn send it to wellington office coz Auckalnd office is at sleep mode taking about 18-20 months to process but ,I call tts Australia auckland today and ask if i can send my file to wellington they said wellington consulate dont process 461 visa and then i call directly to consulate Australia wellington they said the same that we dont process 461 visa application at wellington office.
> So how did you apply , i mean through tts or by visiting directly to wellington office??


Hi Navi....my visa is granted today ...........actually i have submitted my file at wellington office,but all the things processed in Auckland office.


----------



## harjeet singh (Apr 9, 2019)

if you want to more information ...email me


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

harjeet singh said:


> hello everyone....i got my visa granted today ........such a short period of 4 months


Congrats on your visa!!! 4 month is really quick!!


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi Harjeet
Congrats for the visa&#128522;
Can you please send me a email to [email protected] 
Thn we will get in touch there.
Thanks


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi Serg Just checking if any update on your file yet? Coz you hve applied in beginning of Jan so i think you will be getting CO assigned first🤔


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Navi_hundai, no updates yet. I'll post here as soon as I have any news. When did you apply?


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

*lodging in auckland april 19*

I also applied in April in Auckland and will update here when I hear anything.

Have you guys seen the latest processing times? They have gone up again.


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi serg I have apllied in middle of Jan 2019.


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

HI, thinking of applying for my partner. Please can you advice me if you submitted the form 80?


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

harjeet singh said:


> hello everyone....i got my visa granted today ........such a short period of 4 months


Great news. Can you share what documents you included?
Did you include form 80?


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

*Subclass 461 Auckland Processing Time (Lodged Feb 2019)*

Hello all. We submitted my wife's 461 application at Auckland Branch Start of Feb 2019. I am hearing from people that its taking 5-6 months at this stage. Has anyone got approval within this timeframe? I see below one person got approved within 4 months. Your help would be much appreciated. Thanks 

Regards
Mandeep


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi Mandeep, I would also love to know if those processing times are accurate. I applied for mine in April 2019 and 5 - 6 months would be amazing!


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

melstarkauck461 said:


> Hi Mandeep, I would also love to know if those processing times are accurate. I applied for mine in April 2019 and 5 - 6 months would be amazing!


Hi Mel. Absolutely!! I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed. I'll keep you posted on this forum. Good Luck


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

good luck to you too! and yes lets keep each other updated


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

Serg said:


> Hi everyone! I've applied for 461 visa in Auckland office in the beginning of Jan 2019.
> 
> Anybody got any updates or visa grants?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Serg. Any update on your 461 yet?

Thanks


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

dhillh02 said:


> Hi, I've applied in the middle of December at Auckland branch but haven't received any response yet.


Hi there. Any update on your 461 application yet? Thanks

Regards
Mandeep


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

Navi_hundal said:


> Hi Harjeet
> Gud to know that CO is assigned.
> Could you please tell me how did you send your file to wellington office.
> I have applied my 461 visa in jan 2019 at auckland branch and i was thinking to withdraw it thn send it to wellington office coz Auckalnd office is at sleep mode taking about 18-20 months to process but ,I call tts Australia auckland today and ask if i can send my file to wellington they said wellington consulate dont process 461 visa and then i call directly to consulate Australia wellington they said the same that we dont process 461 visa application at wellington office.
> So how did you apply , i mean through tts or by visiting directly to wellington office??


Hi Navi. Any update on your 461 yet? Thanks

Regards
Mandeep


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

harjeet singh said:


> hello everyone....i got my visa granted today ........such a short period of 4 months


Congratulation Harjeet. 4 months was so quick. We filed my wife's 461 at the Auckland branch start of Feb 2019. Was yours a low risk case? e.g. have you lived with your NZ Citizen partner/spouse for a minimum of 12 months? Thanks &#128513;


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi Mandeep

Nope i havn’t recieved any response yet, i hve applied on 14 jan 2019.


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

Navi_hundal said:


> Hi Mandeep
> 
> Nope i havn't recieved any response yet, i hve applied on 14 jan 2019.


Hi Navi. Okay. Let's hope you'll have the CO assigned shortly. We applied on 4th Feb 2019. So there's not much gap between our applications. Please let me know if there's any progress and I'll do the same. Thanks &#128513;


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

MBanwait said:


> Hi Serg. Any update on your 461 yet?
> 
> Thanks


No updates yet. I'll post here as soon as I hear anything from immi.


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

My partner got her 461 visa granted today!!!!!! 

We applied on 10 January 2019. We haven't heard anything from immi until the visa grant day except the confirmation letter that they received a visa ( we received it the next day after applying). My partner done the medicals before applying and we also submitted police checks and 12 month insurance evidence with the visa application. We didn't use help of the immigration adviser.

Thanks everyone for help!


----------



## MBanwait (May 22, 2019)

Serg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My partner got her 461 visa granted today!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That's great news. Congratulations &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

Serg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My partner got her 461 visa granted today!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Serg! That's fantastic news. Very happy for you and for the short turnaround time.


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Congrats serg 😊


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, quick question. 

Does confirmation come through email or by post?

Thanks, 

Mel


----------



## Milena15 (Jun 23, 2019)

Congratulations Serg! Would you please advise about medical check and insurance? Where did she pass a medical check? Did she pass X Ray? 
And I’m not quite sure about insurance... normal medical insurance in nz covers Australia?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## dhillh02 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am not sure how they got their medical done in advance because in New Zealand you take the referral letter from immigration to the panel doctors and then they do the medicals checks

Submitted my application on 7th December
Submitted medical on the 28th March at the request of immigration


----------



## Milena15 (Jun 23, 2019)

dhillh02 said:


> I am not sure how they got their medical done in advance because in New Zealand you take the referral letter from immigration to the panel doctors and then they do the medicals checks
> 
> Submitted my application on 7th December
> Submitted medical on the 28th March at the request of immigration


Thank you! Did you include medical insurance to your application?


----------



## dhillh02 (Feb 23, 2019)

Milena15 said:


> Thank you! Did you include medical insurance to your application?


I currently have insurance which I have mentioned in the application but when immigration officer contacted me they did not raise any question about it.


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

MBanwait said:


> Wow!!! That's great news. Congratulations &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


Hey,

Any word on your visa yet MBanwait?

Keen to hear!


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi all, 

Case officer requested some extra evidence from us yesterday. Just some evidence of ongoing relationship since the visa was applied for. 

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes after additional evidence requested?


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Applied in Middle of jan 2019 at Auckland branch .. contacted them twice by email they replied if the case is complex one then there is delays bcz of checks that department does.
Have no idea wht checks they Are doing ,i have supplied all docs to them whtever is in their checklist.
It can be decided in 1 hour whether to grant or decline. These mentals just wasting time.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I suggest you prepare for a long wait.
Current Processing times
75% of applications: 26 months
90% of applications: 28 months


----------



## Navi_hundal (Apr 10, 2019)

Yep it looks like they r goona take long. While those who applied in Jan- feb they all got their visa approved in jun-july. In 5-6 month time.
I already told them if there is any doubt abt application that can be explored by the way of an interview or by asking for further documentation. But nothing from them.
I think 26-28 months processing time is for onshore application according to this forum.
So yeh just wating at the moment.


----------



## bete (Jan 15, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> I suggest you prepare for a long wait.
> Current Processing times
> 75% of applications: 26 months
> 90% of applications: 28 months


Hi, I'm NZ resident(not permanent yet), my husband is a NZ Citizen over 26 years now. We are planning to live in Australia because of work reasons but he doesn't want to move without me. Can we apply for 461 (offshore) before he gets the 444 category (he'll be living in NZ at this stage) or do I have to apply only after he is living in Australia then follow out after that? Thank you very much!


----------



## hannahm92 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello! My partner and I are hoping to apply for the 461 visa, offshore in NZ, within the next month. I was wondering if anyone has any updates on the processing times at the Auckland office, for 2020?

We have a straightforward, low risk application (been together 3 years, lived together 2.5, I’m American, and he’s a NZ citizen).

My NZ visa expires in 10 months time...so want to make sure we have enough time for the 461 to process.

I know global processing times are outrageous - but it seems like, from this forum, the processing times in NZ tend to be about 5-6 months? Is that still true?

Thanks heaps


----------



## faamama625 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Been Reading lots of the comments. 

Keen to hear anybodies recent stories and processing times for their 461 NZ Family Relationship visa?

I have a complicated visa history with this...
Firstly, I am American, my husband is NZ citizen. We have been married 3 years, (have 2 children, 2 years old-and 8 months.)

We applied 1st in June 2019, heard back 4 months later that we had to reapply offshore, as we didn't qualify to apply onshore ( was 9 months pregnant when we applied.. so gave birth in AUS.

Any way, myself and our 2 children, are currently in USA waiting to hear back and my husband is in AUS working as we patiently wait. lodged visa on February 12, 2020. 

We received an email saying that all information was provided and that if anything else is needed a case worker would let us not, and that we dont require a case worker to be approved if they have everything.

So i guess we want to know for people who have been successful, and have children, how long it took you? and im assuming im low risk?

Thank you!


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

faamama625 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Been Reading lots of the comments.
> 
> ...


Offshore seems to be much faster - from developed western countries at least. I was granted a 461 visa in less than a week in 2018 (Canadian with no kids, no record).


----------

